# 6x6 cubes



## ralphie6 (Aug 22, 2011)

I want to buy a 6x6 cube and want to know which are good.
Just post your favorite 6x6 cube and where to buy it,

Thx


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 22, 2011)

wait for the Shengshou 6x6, otherwise go with anything but v cube because v cube is really expensive and sucks


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 22, 2011)

As said above, wait for the Shengshou. At the moment, V-Cube has been jelly and has been taking down cubes around the market, and one is the Shengshou 6x6. However, the problem should be resolved soon, and when it is, get it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 22, 2011)

Or you could get a V-cube and use it like every other fast person at 6x6.


----------



## emolover (Aug 22, 2011)

Get the ShenShou. I am sure that when the "slow" cubers start to make reviews on it then the "fast" cubers will get it and be hooked and V-cube will be forgotten and left in the dust.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 22, 2011)

emolover said:


> Get the ShenShou. I am sure that when the "slow" cubers start to make reviews on it then the "fast" cubers will get it and be hooked and V-cube will be forgotten and left in the dust.


 
Maybe if you stopped complaining about laws that have been around hundreds of years and solved the damn cube, you'd be a "fast" cuber too!


----------



## emolover (Aug 22, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Maybe if you stopped complaining about laws that have been around hundreds of years and solved the damn cube, you'd be a "fast" cuber too!


 
I don't care what you say. I can voice me opinion.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 22, 2011)

You can voice whatever you want, but that doesn't make it any more correct.


----------



## emolover (Aug 22, 2011)

Whatever. I am not going to for a ridiculous priced and overly hyped cube.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2011)

it's not overhyped nor is it a ridiculously priced. Cubing is an expensive hobby >_>


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 22, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> it's not overhyped nor is it a ridiculously priced. Cubing is an expensive hobby >_>


 
Amen. I think Dayan has spoiled the cubing community. I remember when the idea of a 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 was a pipe dream and was considered impossible by some.


----------



## jblake17 (May 5, 2012)

Go with the ShengShou. Better in quality and value


----------

